# Muth Jars



## Michael Bush

>Does any one know who makes these jars?

http://www.honeyacres.com/

I don't know if they retail them or not though.


----------



## Laurence Hope

Dadant sells them.


----------



## dp

How does Dadnat sell them $2 cheaper than Brushy Mountain? I couldn't afford to order them from Dadant because of the shipping.


----------



## deknow

...in the old books and catalogs, they show not only the 4 and 8oz muth jars..but also 1 and 2lb versions. i'd love to be able to get these as well....are they at all availabe?

deknow


----------



## mike haney

*price*



dp said:


> How does Dadnat sell them $2 cheaper than Brushy Mountain? I couldn't afford to order them from Dadant because of the shipping.


i think you answered your own question


----------



## PupSter

Dadant is the importer for these, made in China and Tawain, origanally just for Honey Acres, hence there name on the bottom of all the bottles, they had the mold made.

I was told, years back the mold for the 1Lbs Muth bottles broke and no one ever did a new one. We're working with a US glass bottle company to make a 4 & 8 oz as well as 1 and 2Lbs muth bottles here in the states. It will be similer to the honey acres one, but not exact. We have a few originals and we wish to re-make them. We just need enough orders to make it worth it. The good part is, once we get orders for some 60,000 bottles, the cost will be around 50cents a bottle for the oz jars and about $1 for the larger. Also, they will be made in the US of A, helping Americans work and making your $$$ work for everyone. Please, drop us a not for more info.


----------



## Steve717

Muth jars from the March 1884 Bee Culture











http://books.google.com/books?id=O3laAAAAIAAJ&lpg=PA190&ots=kduFEhJqtT&dq=muth%20jar%20manufacturer&pg=PA190#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## KQ6AR

I think the Dadant on-line catalog, says their made in Toledo Ohio. They might also list the companies name.


----------



## deknow

PupSter said:


> The good part is, once we get orders for some 60,000 bottles, the cost will be around 50cents a bottle for the oz jars


although i understand wanting a u.s. made product, i can't see ordering 60,000 for the same price i get when i buy them by the case.

pound and 2 pound jars would be more attractive (although 1$ each is expensive for jars), especially if the the neck were large enough for a spoon.

deknow


----------



## nick30076

PupSter said:


> Dadant is the importer for these, made in China and Tawain, origanally just for Honey Acres, hence there name on the bottom of all the bottles, they had the mold made.
> 
> I was told, years back the mold for the 1Lbs Muth bottles broke and no one ever did a new one. We're working with a US glass bottle company to make a 4 & 8 oz as well as 1 and 2Lbs muth bottles here in the states. It will be similer to the honey acres one, but not exact. We have a few originals and we wish to re-make them. We just need enough orders to make it worth it. The good part is, once we get orders for some 60,000 bottles, the cost will be around 50cents a bottle for the oz jars and about $1 for the larger. Also, they will be made in the US of A, helping Americans work and making your $$$ work for everyone. Please, drop us a not for more info.


PupSter, did you get the 60,000 bottle order? If so, are you offering to sell?


----------



## blueskybeesupply

We now have the corks in house for the 1 lb. Muth. The glass should be in by early July and orders will start shipping at that time. Because the 4/8 oz. are no longer made, we are looking at doing the 8 oz. before the end of the year . . .


----------



## nick30076

Great, will be buying a few of the 1 lb. More interested in the 8 oz. Would buy two to three hundred of the 8 oz. when available.


----------



## aniluk

We are new beekeeper. We use the 8 ounce Muth jars for our infused honey. $ .50 or $1.00 is not a bad price for the 8 ounce muth jars. We would be happy to be part of the larger order for 8 ounce Muth jars. 
Christine Kulina
K G Bees
kgbees.net [email protected]


----------



## blueskybeesupply

4 oz. Muths are in TODAY!

We will be working through the weekend, so that all parcel orders ship on Monday.

Call, email or message if you are interested in pallet quantities.


----------

